# Gunt Thread Discussion



## Glade Candles (Dec 10, 2020)

The original Ralph thread's been locked to encourage the creation of additional threads in the board.

*Current Suggestions/Ideas for Threads*

People:

The Gator Gamer / Shannon Gaines / The FirstFag  TheGatorGamer / "Shannon Gaines" / "Gaydur"
Bibble
Matthew Vickers
Faith Vickers  Faith Vickers / Zoomer Girl
Nora
Sandra Ralph
Ronnie Ralph   Ronald Eugene "Ronnie" Ralph / Ethan's father and daddy issues
Evan Ralph
adezero / Adrienne Blair / Ade
Tachy / "Ade's Big-Titty Friend"
Pantsu Party / May / Anime Pedophile  Pantsu Party/May
Killstream Guests General Killstream Guests
Flamenco - Former co-host of the Kleanstream, the autist on the show that's not Gator or Zidan, literal who and other literal who's

Locations:

The Crackshack - Ethan's Mansion

Events:

Original Doxing by /baph/  Ethan Ralph vs the Internet hate machine from ED to /Baph/ to /cow/ and KF plus Internet bloodsports
The Sex Tape - Thumbed General
Pillstream(s)
Ralph and Andy "review" illegal images
The Miami Trip
The Healstream / St. Jude's & the Wall Street Journal article

Enteties:

The Killstream (the show itself) -  The Killstream / Chillstream / Saturday Sunset / Peaceful Sunset Productions
The Gunt Guntology: A study of the Earth's most grizzled stomach
The Gunt Guard Gunt Guard General
Uncategorized:

Art thread (shops, comics, etc.)   Ralph Multimedia (general) , Shanties Without Panties (song parodies)
Ralph health thread - Ralph's Health
Ralph's Twitter - Ethan Ralph's Collected Tweets
Ralph & Money - Ralph's Finances

If you have any other suggestions, please comment and I will keep this list updated. If you are already working on (or would like to work on) an OP for any of these threads, I'll note it in the list too.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Dec 10, 2020)

New board.

Based and guntpilled.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 10, 2020)

Add Ade and Tachy to the list of people. Even if they aren't lolcows they're in Ethan's orbit and I'm assuming they will continue to stream about him.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Dec 10, 2020)

People:
May AKA PantsuParty
Gold Star callers and part time co-hosts I feel would make a decent thread so his regulars who call in/Bibble/Randbot ect... Basically anyone outside of Ralph and Gator who regularly go onto the show.

Events: St. Jude Charity debacle

I will add more when I think of more. Also when the core threads are made and the main board is basically finalized maybe delete this thread.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 10, 2020)

I was thinking about making a thread focused entirely on the actual Gunt itself. Sort of like a scientific research effort where we collaborate to study and fully understand this magnificent entity that has attached itself to Ethan Ralph's lower abdomen.

It will be extremely autistic and that is entirely the point.

Thoughts?


----------



## Glade Candles (Dec 10, 2020)

Disheveled Human said:


> People: May AKA PantsuParty
> 
> Events: St. Jude Charity debacle
> 
> I will add more when I think of more. Also when the core threads are made and the main board is basically finalized maybe delete this thread.


Absolutely, once things are in place, this thread doesn't serve any purpose.

Though if people end up using it maybe it can be thrown somewhere else so it's not at the top of the board.


----------



## 6MillionCoofs (Dec 10, 2020)

Delicious Diversity said:


> I was thinking about making a thread focused entirely on the actual Gunt itself. Sort of like a scientific research effort where we collaborate to study and fully understand this magnificent entity that has attached itself to Ethan Ralph's lower abdomen.
> 
> It will be extremely autistic and that is entirely the point.
> 
> Thoughts?



Considering the subforum is called ‘Gunt’ the Gunt having it’s owm thread feels like it is needed.


----------



## High Tea (Dec 10, 2020)

Suggestions:
Knoxville
Sex related - the JCaesar, doxing his own micropeen after denying it for years
Bodily condition analysis - Height denials and related autistic analysis, weight, gunt, medical condition speculation
Don't know if you want ones on other related individuals - Flamenco, Rand, Zidan, etc
Gold star callers
Killstream guests - People not worthy of a thread, but a dump for random thoughts on regular guests
Gunt's twitter


----------



## Polinky (Dec 10, 2020)

I know in both the digibro thread and in Ralph's thread there seems to be a split on May having her own thread, most agreeing she doesn't deserve the satisfaction of having - which I can agree with even if she's been a personal favorite sub-lolcow since before I even joined KF.
Perhaps a "Thumb'd" general thread would work for the women/thots Ralph has kept around him?


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 10, 2020)

Cohosts and crazy callers should have their threads. Maybe a thread for crazy callers in general.


----------



## Aum (Dec 10, 2020)

A dedicated Ralph Healthwatch thread for monitoring Ralph's deteriorating health would be of interest to farmers 5-10 years from now when he's on his deathbed.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Dec 10, 2020)

Polinky said:


> I know in both the digibro thread and in Ralph's thread there seems to be a split on May having her own thread, most agreeing she doesn't deserve the satisfaction of having - which I can agree with even if she's been a personal favorite sub-lolcow since before I even joined KF.
> Perhaps a "Thumb'd" general thread would work for the women/thots Ralph has kept around him?


I would imagine the May thread in this board would just be mostly about her interactions with Ralph. Especially since Ralph has "Hired" her to work for him.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Dec 10, 2020)

We did it, reddit!


----------



## Hesa (Dec 10, 2020)

Aum said:


> A dedicated Ralph Healthwatch thread for monitoring Ralph's deteriorating health would be of interest to farmers 5-10 years from now when he's on his deathbed.


Years?

I voted against him getting this new shiny bit of the forum as I think he will see it as some sort of win but I now think its the right thing to do. The amount of shit that is hapening at the moment made keeping up difficult.


----------



## Zeva_Adom (Dec 10, 2020)

High Tea said:


> Suggestions:
> Knoxville
> Sex related - the JCaesar, doxing his own micropeen after denying it for years
> Bodily condition analysis - Height denials and related autistic analysis, weight, gunt, medical condition speculation
> ...




Zidanes been gone for so long that he has no more connection to anything going on.
Sure we can make a thread, but what would be posted? "He carried the stream" "it went downhill after he left" "what is zidane doing nowadays?" He left 2 years ago and kept his distance ever since then.


----------



## High Tea (Dec 10, 2020)

Zeva_Adom said:


> Zidanes been gone for so long that he has no more connection to anything going on.
> Sure we can make a thread, but what would be posted? "He carried the stream" "it went downhill after he left" "what is zidane doing nowadays?" He left 2 years ago and kept his distance ever since then.


I guess it depends on if this is a repository of past, present, and future or just about the present and future.  Plus they still mention him and they've said they check his twitter for show prep ideas.  Or just have a thread called Past Co-Hosts to plop in ideas on previous co-hosts.  There have been so many.


----------



## unclejeb1861 (Dec 10, 2020)

Would it make sense to have a separate topic where spergs can discuss the legitimacy of the leaks so it can quarantined in one topic that I never have to look at?


----------



## Aum (Dec 10, 2020)

unclejeb1861 said:


> Would it make sense to have a separate topic where spergs can discuss the legitimacy of the leaks so it can quarantined in one topic that I never have to look at?


Kayfabe containment thread?


----------



## instythot (Dec 10, 2020)

How about a thread for Flamenco? He drops by occasionally and his feud with Vaush should provide content

Rand is retarded enough to deserve a thread and he has pillstreams of his own several times per week

And something for Gold Star Callers like Mark Collet, Ryan Long and Ryan Dawson?


----------



## naught (Dec 10, 2020)

I would like a Ralph vs /cow/ board, there's plenty of content

In this archive you can watch the evolution of memes even his audience turn on him



			https://archive.fo/https://8ch.net/cow/res/390723.html
		





Also here's Ralph's original /cow/ thread 
Ralph /cow/
(https://archive.vn/J0h4N)

Ethan Ralph ed
(https://archive.vn/c2Xr5)

Ethan Ralph ed
(https://archive.vn/c2Xr5)



http://archive.md/gEEhX - Kraut in Tears
http://archive.md/7YsDs - Kraut Thread 2
http://archive.md/4TLES - Kraut Thread 3
http://archive.md/dzAGJ - Kraut Thread 4
http://archive.md/Av8VZ - Kraut Thread 5/Skeptics v1 
http://archive.md/rR7L5 - Kraut Thread 6
Skeptics
(http://archive.md/o52rW)
(http://archive.md/fh5f5)
(http://archive.md/RZxOf)
(http://archive.md/qV3hc)
(http://archive.md/vDx86)
(http://archive.md/LBaRN)
(http://archive.md/BO4ED)
(http://archive.md/w9g6c)
(http://archive.md/ZSXg7)
(http://archive.md/Ftsoy) v10
(http://archive.md/k2Uzl)
(http://archive.md/Yxzb4)
(http://archive.md/MXGvK)
(http://archive.md/dryp8)
(http://archive.md/1Fyd9)
(http://archive.md/riSDv)
(http://archive.md/GGMtb)
(http://archive.md/BJuKr)
(http://archive.md/lVkjj)
(http://archive.md/n0EkH)
(http://archive.md/BRYx4)
(http://archive.md/ROCMP)
(http://archive.md/SRhNw)
(http://archive.md/wlWqf)
(http://archive.md/kzWeg)
(http://archive.md/yrgrD)
(http://archive.md/nHVgl)
(http://archive.md/NlfFH)
(http://archive.md/oKAg2)
(http://archive.md/Qi8qi)
(http://archive.md/sVPOc)
(http://archive.md/khc9U)
(http://archive.md/WJcLW)
(http://archive.md/5YP7D)
(http://archive.md/O19RV)
(http://archive.md/IBWw2)
(http://archive.md/e8umb)
(http://archive.md/1vKoJ)
(http://archive.md/wM9ie)
(http://archive.md/gcHZe)
(http://archive.md/B0slH)
(http://archive.md/esrXJ) skeptic v44

Would a thread on @Flamenco  be considered halal? If so, is it still good to make?
@Null


----------



## Vetti (Dec 10, 2020)

I hope the board icon becomes a green silhouette of Ralph's gunt.



aNOnLLC. said:


> Would a thread on @Flamenco be considered halal? If so, is it still good to make?



Here is a link to a writeup I made on Flamenco a few months ago. It has some links and resources that may be of interest to you if you end up making him a proper thread.


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 10, 2020)

I want a thread where we can send people who are new/ex-paypigs that can give a chronology of every single thing that has happened. Like pretty much a thread to give someone in a coma detailing what happened since they went into deep sleep.


----------



## EmpireOfTheClouds (Dec 10, 2020)

Gunt getting his own sub forum? Its like Christmas is here early.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Dec 10, 2020)

With our own board, does this mean we're real kiwis now or am I following the wrong deathfat?


----------



## Rei is shit (Dec 10, 2020)

CONGRATULATIONS RALPH YOUR THREAD WAS SO UNABORTABLE THAT IT GREW INTO ITS OWN SUBFORUM


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

aNOnLLC. said:


> I would like a Ralph vs /cow/ board, there's plenty of content
> 
> In this archive you can watch the evolution of memes even his audience turn on him
> 
> ...


ill take a crack at it, who wants to help?


----------



## Haru Okumura (Dec 10, 2020)

I just want the general back open, frankly.  Monitoring 100 threads and trying to split posts between them while things are actively being streamed and posted in a timely and ordered fashion is basically impossible and even thinking about it makes me tired.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 10, 2020)

We need more detail on the Gunt's attempt to protagonize the dumpsterfire of #GamerGate and maybe figure out how Shannon Gaines figures into it, since obviously he calls himself the GamerGator and that's a dead hint as to when they met. Was Shannon in the IRC?


----------



## Leedsotherkid (Dec 10, 2020)

And lo! The gunt was given a board all his own that day.
His ego and undeserved sense of self importance grew three times.
His micro penis, unfortunately for him, remained the same “runt under the gunt”it always was.


----------



## RussianParasite (Dec 10, 2020)

Perhaps something like "inebriated antics." I know Ralph is probably drunk most of the time and that pillstream(s) has been suggested, but there are also times when his intoxication is clearly effecting his speech/actions/choices.

Could be nice to seperate out those events from the pillstream itself.


----------



## Glade Candles (Dec 10, 2020)

OP updated to show new threads created that were suggested here.


----------



## buying gf (Dec 10, 2020)

Will there be a Cleo thread? She deserves it, even if she has been turned into low-grade gypsy pizza sauce after Ralph sat on her.


----------



## Glade Candles (Dec 10, 2020)

buying gf said:


> Will there be a Cleo thread? She deserves it, even if she has been turned into low-grade gypsy pizza sauce after Ralph sat on her.


What about a "Cleo last seen alive" ticker like the CWCki has with Barb?


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 10, 2020)

Is there a thread for the gunt's tweets? There's been a few more since the new board was created.


----------



## Absurdity (Dec 10, 2020)

The Great Gunt Expansion of 2020 has arrived!


----------



## Gilbert Grape (Dec 10, 2020)

Someone should make a thread with all the famous highlighted effort posts by @Squire of Gothos , Josh, perspicacity. At the very least there can be a general info/gunt history thread where new people can catch up quick. Establish a timeline and post all the evidence in one thread.


----------



## Glade Candles (Dec 10, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> Is there a thread for the gunt's tweets? There's been a few more since the new board was created.


Not yet, I'll add it to the list


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 10, 2020)

Glade Candles said:


> Not yet, I'll add it to the list


add it and cross it off, just made the thread.

Ethan Ralph's Collected Tweets


----------



## Vetti (Dec 10, 2020)

Waiting for someone to take a stab at a Matt Vickers thread.


----------



## kosher bath salts (Dec 10, 2020)

As the main thread is locked: if we can't hit 4000 pages by the end of this year we should try reaching 4000 threads in the subforum.


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 10, 2020)

Ralph was mentioned a couple of times on the most recent Dick Show, not sure where to post it. "Gunt sightings?" 

It was near the start, Dick talks about a chair that was broken by both Riley and Ralph. 

Later in the episode when he's talking to the porn star she tells them that they should have taped a sexual escapade and made some money, Dick says something like "noooo... We have a friend who made a sex tape.... And then decided to release it." 

Couldn't see it mentioned anywhere but thought it was funny that even Daddy Dax is aylawgging - He was hacked dammit!


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm already tending three threads, so I'm not going to make anymore.
However, I'm wondering if we should make a "Friends Who Became Enemies" thread, because we all know it's a thread that will always have new "characters."
They don't necessarily have to have become enemies, just people who used to be involved with the Gunt, but no longer want anything to do with him.
People like Zidan and Metokur come to mind.


----------



## Gilbert Grape (Dec 10, 2020)

So this is basically Gunt Off-Topic?

But anyways if you add up all the posts in the board and add it to the original thread, it'll be above 4k by xmas. This is the true measurement all alogs should respect.


----------



## Cypher (Dec 10, 2020)

I love how the subsection of this forum is just named Gunt

Literally nothing else, not even any details, just Gunt


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Dec 10, 2020)

We should move PPP's thread here since he is just a gunt grifter.


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 10, 2020)

We are missing a Chat or Off-Topic thread. The casual nature of Ethan's thread was a big part of what drew me to Gunt-watching. I would have made one already, but I am not in a place to start a conversation right now.


----------



## buying gf (Dec 10, 2020)

Futaba_Sakura said:


> We should move PPP's thread here since he is just a gunt grifter.


Should we also move Mundane Matt's thread here? What about Jim, or Warski, or Dax? Because of the whole IBS/talk show guest format you could argue that half of the threads in IF could be moved here, since Ralph has fingers thumbs in many pies.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Dec 10, 2020)

buying gf said:


> Should we also move Mundane Matt's thread here? What about Jim, or Warski, or Dax? Because of the whole IBS/talk show guest format you could argue that half of the threads in IF could be moved here, since Ralph has fingers thumbs in many pies.


I mean a lot of the "fame" Warski has now is because of the gunt, Dax is a literal who now too, Jim has disavowed the gunt after that fake vid.  Depneding on the relevance I would put them here since they are either dead threads like gonzalo lira's thread or attribute most of their success while being in the ibs community (Warski).


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 10, 2020)

I am with @buying gf . It's a bit late for a IBS forum.
*Edit:* That would also give the gunt more credit than he has earned.


----------



## buying gf (Dec 10, 2020)

Futaba_Sakura said:


> I mean a lot of the "fame" Warski has now is because of the gunt, Dax is a literal who now too, Jim has disavowed the gunt after that fake vid.  Depneding on the relevance I would put them here since they are either dead threads like gonzalo lira's thread or attribute most of their success while being in the ibs community (Warski).


If they're dead threads, why put them here? 

Although I suppose the Gunt subforum having its own dead weight would be amusing.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 10, 2020)

buying gf said:


> Should we also move Mundane Matt's thread here? What about Jim, or Warski, or Dax? Because of the whole IBS/talk show guest format you could argue that half of the threads in IF could be moved here, since Ralph has fingers thumbs in many pies.


If that were to happen the board might as well be renamed to the IBS Circle or something. In my opinion, this is already starting to look a little messy but it's whatever. Having to go back and forth between here and IF is a bit annoying but I'll get used to it.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Dec 10, 2020)

buying gf said:


> If they're dead threads, why put them here?
> 
> Although I suppose the Gunt subforum having its own dead weight would be amusing.


That's kinda the point but also people like Gonzalo Lira still upload content we just have no one willing to sit through it all.


----------



## Squire of Gothos (Dec 10, 2020)

Vetti said:


> Waiting for someone to take a stab at a Matt Vickers thread.


If anyone wants to take a crack at that I already did most of the work for the background info, you'd just need to add current info:

Matt + Family dox and businesses (minus the Halloween business):
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7003805

Info dump on Matt's crazy ex business partner that claims Matt stole his business from him:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7178278


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Haru Okumura said:


> I just want the general back open, frankly.  Monitoring 100 threads and trying to split posts between them while things are actively being streamed and posted in a timely and ordered fashion is basically impossible and even thinking about it makes me tired.


this is how it is with most of the main cows though.



Squire of Gothos said:


> If anyone wants to take a crack at that I already did most of the work for the background info, you'd just need to add current info:
> 
> Matt + Family dox and businesses (minus the Halloween business):
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7003805
> ...


plus the content from his site and his twitter sperging and this could work.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 10, 2020)

We could move Warski's thread over because he's pretty much a cohost but nobody updates it in internet famous to my knowledge.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 11, 2020)

If you come across any memes/"art", save it.
Post the template type transparent images here and the anything else here.


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 11, 2020)

Awesome, I am so glad we have a gigantic shitting ground for all things gunt related. Nothing will piss that fat fucker off more than having a huge dumping ground to discuss all aspects of his pathetic, miserable life.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Dec 11, 2020)

Squire of Gothos said:


> If anyone wants to take a crack at that I already did most of the work for the background info, you'd just need to add current info:
> 
> Matt + Family dox and businesses (minus the Halloween business):
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7003805
> ...


The Halloween site information (used to validate his original twitter) is here, and was actually my third-ever post on this site:






						Ethan Ralph / TheRalphRetort
					

Someone should message him and let him know he is welcome to the forum and join us in laughing at Ralph.   Didn't we dox his family




					kiwifarms.net
				




The writeup isn't up to my current standard but all of the information is there.

The main reason I came to this thread though was to strongly endorse moving Warski to this subforum since he's Ethan's capo now.


----------



## pwincess fwuffypants (Dec 11, 2020)

Why hello Old Friends.

LOL, I distinctly remember Null saying something about how he wasn't going to give Ralph his own board? I guess he bowed to the will of the people after page 3600 on his thread. They want more Ralph and MOAR is what they get. I am a bit disappointed, I was hoping it would reach 10000 at some point but I guess that's not to be. Instead there's going to be 100 different threads at 100 pages each. 

In any case, I'm shocked Ralph has managed to stumble on this far without going to the hospital or the jail. That for him is truly an accomplishment. Well done, Ralph. Well done. Although you could've stopped at medium rare.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (Dec 11, 2020)

Maybe something akin to a weekly megathread? It'll be easier for us and Ralph to find the most current discussion. The Gunt in Tampa thread is serving this purpose for the next few days. It got slightly off track when Baked got arrested but corrected itself. Lock it on Monday, then start a new thread for general discussion?

It'd be interesting to see which weeks get the most engagement from the site.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 11, 2020)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis said:


> Maybe something akin to a weekly megathread? It'll be easier for us and Ralph to find the most current discussion. The Gunt in Tampa thread is serving this purpose for the next few days. It got slightly off track when Baked got arrested but corrected itself. Lock it on Monday, then start a new thread for general discussion?
> 
> It'd be interesting to see which weeks get the most engagement from the site.


I see no problem with that. Or at least sticky the newest one. Who got janny duty here anyway?


----------



## Vetti (Dec 11, 2020)

@Glade Candles The Gunt got a thread.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 11, 2020)

@Null Shouldn't the *Ralph & Warski go to Miami* and *Andy/Ralph/Twoon Pedophile Hunter *trashfires be moved onto this board?


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 11, 2020)

Maybe a damepesos thread? I mean he was a guntguard for a couple of months.
Ralph poltics thread. With his past as a leftist and other ridiculous poltical statments.
Also a fucking PO thread the man is broken opening Dragon dildos on livestream https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3IZwBpxIpc


----------



## High Tea (Dec 11, 2020)

It feels like there need to be a thread for minor contributors for things related to people like Pey.  Or maybe an e-thots thread for things about Pey, Jess Southern, etc.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 11, 2020)

High Tea said:


> It feels like there need to be a thread for minor contributors for things related to people like Pey.  Or maybe an e-thots thread for things about Pey, Jess Southern, etc.


My thought is that a catchall thread for Ralph's less active friends needs to be made. We don't have a lot of information on Bibble and Flamenco isn't a very active member of the gunt guard anymore. Pey is interesting but not note worthy enough for a full thread like Rand or Gator. There is a Gunt Guard thread but it's more of a spergatory type thread for when people came in to play defense for Ralph in his thread.


----------



## buying gf (Dec 11, 2020)

Vetti said:


> @Null Shouldn't the *Ralph & Warski go to Miami* and *Andy/Ralph/Twoon Pedophile Hunter *trashfires be moved onto this board?


Also the Ralph vs PPP trashfire thread.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 11, 2020)

I really just want a GAYDURR HELP ME posting general thread.
Serious note, a highlight of the killstream general thread, despite everything Ralph had an audience for a reason. Maybe a thread discussing the actual highs of the killstream?


----------



## CeeShape (Dec 12, 2020)

Could there be a thread for discussion of the leaks? I wanted to view and discuss the leaks but do not see an appropriate thread for it.

I do not want to mention it if its banned now because the leaker was banned?


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Dec 12, 2020)

Sorry if this has been suggested already, but could we get a general news and update thread for daily happenings? 

Obviously, we wouldn't want it to become like the megathread, but just for the little bits that happen every day, e.g. apparently, Ralph was swatted again today? 

Anything that turns into an ongoing story could earn its own thread. 

Shall we do it?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Squire of Gothos said:


> If anyone wants to take a crack at that I already did most of the work for the background info, you'd just need to add current info:
> 
> Matt + Family dox and businesses (minus the Halloween business):
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7003805
> ...


thanks man, ill add it to the vickers thread.
in the gunt report thread im making a list of each gunt thread and all people related to ethan.
edit: here it is.





						Ethan Ralph Gunt Report
					

Lmao Earlier in the thread there's a tweet of daddy gym asking Ralph for a favor (https://archive.fo/WjcCw)




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Sasquatch82 said:


> Sorry if this has been suggested already, but could we get a general news and update thread for daily happenings?
> 
> Obviously, we wouldn't want it to become like the megathread, but just for the little bits that happen every day, e.g. apparently, Ralph was swatted again today?
> 
> ...


gunt report thread.



CeeShape said:


> Could there be a thread for discussion of the leaks? I wanted to view and discuss the leaks but do not see an appropriate thread for it.
> 
> I do not want to mention it if its banned now because the leaker was banned?


gunt report thread.



buying gf said:


> Also the Ralph vs PPP trashfire thread.


gunt report thread.






						Ethan Ralph Gunt Report
					

Lmao Earlier in the thread there's a tweet of daddy gym asking Ralph for a favor (https://archive.fo/WjcCw)




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## naught (Dec 13, 2020)

CeeShape said:


> Could there be a thread for discussion of the leaks? I wanted to view and discuss the leaks but do not see an appropriate thread for it.
> 
> I do not want to mention it if its banned now because the leaker was banned?


The leaker was banned because he was an iduo who made it about himself and not the info


High Tea said:


> Suggestions:
> Knoxville
> Sex related - the JCaesar, doxing his own micropeen after denying it for years
> Bodily condition analysis - Height denials and related autistic analysis, weight, gunt, medical condition speculation
> ...


This a list of gold star callers only one I can think of is southern dingo


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Dec 13, 2020)

aNOnLLC. said:


> This a list of gold star callers only one I can think of is southern dingo


Southern Dingo
Original Butters
Dark Butters
Dark V (RIP)
One Step Too Far
Kritikal 
Dixon Uranus


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 14, 2020)

I would love to see a photo thread of just primary source photos of Ethan. The OP should have all the classics from the pre-GG and GG era, then we can just add stuff as it surfaces. Lots of  good stuff from Tampa for example that is just scattered throughout a 90 page thread. I couldn't even find the 20th birthday cake photo to do a shoop yesterday because it's not in the OP of the original thread.


----------



## Malaika (Dec 14, 2020)

Would it be worth it making a thread specifically designed to talk about the show and to chat in during the show? Not allowing for any non-show related gunttalk so that it doesn't become a 1:1 copy of the original thread.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Dec 15, 2020)

Is the Pinecone Whore still lingering around/relevant? Now that the Gunt has his own forum, reposting some info I collated for posterity.

She is notable as being the Killstream slam-pig before Pey took over the role. Andy cheated on his gf with her at Knoxville, and according to CRP (dubious at best) Ralph had his turn with her too. Gator also embarrassingly white-knighted for her and made a pass but got shot down immediately.

What do you guys think should be done with the info? I'd put it in a thread of it's own but she's a minor character at best.


Spoiler: Pinecone whore info



Pinecone Whore aka Kearsten LeBeau
Known to go by Ash Bear, Spyrose, lilpossumqueen and fatlittleprincessxo




 

 

 

 


Her Reddit account; apparently she had a fiance in the military
Old archive, she deleted everything. /cow/ started posting before archiving smh.
https://web.archive.org/web/20161001034023/https://www.reddit.com/user/fatlittleprincessxo/
https://archive.fo/M9m5C
Has lived in Gary Indiana at some point, somehow not surprised.
https://web.archive.org/web/2019022...com/kearsten-lebeau-harker-heights-texas.html
https://archive.fo/T5J9V
https://archive.fo/U0gUQ
https://flyhigh-darling.tumblr.com/



Spoiler: The full pinecone set



https://web.archive.org/web/20190222095611/https://imgur.com/gallery/f9tje


At the time people alleged that she's a tranny; she's not, she's just really gross.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 15, 2020)

How do you guys feel about making a thread where we can "dedicate" insulting songs to The Gunt?
We can make the Ultimate Gunt Playlist.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Dec 15, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> How do you guys feel about making a thread where we can "dedicate" insulting songs to The Gunt?
> We can make the Ultimate Gunt Playlist.


IMO a better fit in the Gunt Multimedia Thread than as it's own topic.


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Dec 15, 2020)

Futaba_Sakura said:


> We should move PPP's thread here since he is just a gunt grifter.


PPP is just doing his kayfabe shit like he usually does when there is a drought of content.


----------



## Freya (Dec 16, 2020)

nvr4get


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 16, 2020)

Null isn't known for his predictions.


----------



## Postal Pippa (Dec 16, 2020)

Freya said:


> nvr4get
> View attachment 1792043


Its been a long fuckin week Ill tell you what.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Dec 16, 2020)

Not sure where to post this, but I had to do a quick sketch as soon as the idea came to mind. 


Spoiler: spoiled for size



View attachment The gunt has been cast.jpg


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 16, 2020)

Should we have an "Official Ethan Ralph sock Witch-hunt thread?"


----------



## Desktop User2 (Dec 29, 2020)

Is a thread on Yoree Koh of any interest? She was pivotal for the kicking out of YouTube - we were making fun of her parents and their Medicaid fraud after the blowback of #WSJKillsKids and her article, mostly about JF, when his channel immediately went down, followed by Zidan´s as soon as he restarted the stream there - and the beginning of his demise, drunk on lemon power.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Dec 29, 2020)

Desktop User2 said:


> Is a thread on Yoree Koh of any interest? She was pivotal for the kicking out of YouTube - we were making fun of her parents and their Medicaid fraud after the blowback of #WSJKillsKids and her article, mostly about JF, when his channel immediately went down, followed by Zidan´s as soon as he restarted the stream there - and the beginning of his demise, drunk on lemon power.


Unless she finds herself in more drama or has another drama with Ralph, I don't think so. She doesn't do much to begin with and her drama with Ralph happened years ago.


----------



## Ralphamale (Dec 29, 2020)

Maybe a People who Hurt Ralph the most thread. Yoree could be there for his youtube boot while making pretty good money while getting good numbers. Brianna Wu for expelling him from that speaking engagement and making Ralph look so defeated. Ronnie would t top the list of course.


----------



## For whom the Gunt tolls (Dec 29, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> Should we have an "Official Ethan Ralph sock Witch-hunt thread?"


What have I missed? I cannot find anything anymore...


----------



## naught (Jan 3, 2021)

Ralph is on this show.


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3whk02EGRR0
		


Promo tweet.


			https://twitter.com/ElisaJordana/status/1345800735099744256
		

Archive:


			https://archive.vn/GGYdi


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 3, 2021)

Glade Candles said:


> Locations:
> 
> The Crackshack - Ethan's Mansion



I was thinking we could have more location threads, just as points of reference for Ralph lore.


The corner store where he was robbed; 


Spoiler: The Hopkins Store



The Hopkins Store 



Cofer neighborhood: https://www.niche.com/places-to-live/n/cofer-richmond-va/
The Loudon county jail: https://www.loudoun.gov/4529/Adult-Detention-Center
Would anyone be interested in those or should we not bother?


----------



## Keranu (Dec 22, 2021)

Sasquatch82 said:


> Southern Dingo
> Original Butters
> Dark Butters
> Dark V (RIP)
> ...


And now there is but one that still calls into the show. Maybe two, I haven't heard much from Butters lately.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 22, 2021)

Keranu said:


> And now there is but one that still calls into the show. Maybe two, I haven't heard much from Butters lately.


Didn't know he still took callers. Even when I stopped sniping Ralph hardly took callers. I don't think he had call-ins when he had the Captain V Judas ''bloodsport''. Butters seems to have fucked off not long after he got doxed but he might just be busy with real life shit, especially if his family runs restaurants. The little sperg might be working for his family because nobody wants to work food service during the ''pandemic'' when your job can just be mandated closed on a whim.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Dec 22, 2021)

Keranu said:


> And now there is but one that still calls into the show. Maybe two, I haven't heard much from Butters lately.


When Ralph's Patreon got yeeted that was pretty much the end of Butters. If I was a Patron of Ralph on Patreon(impossible now) I would :
NOT be impressed to be getting my paid bonus content in the form of Gunt drugging and nodding off while Butters pines about Ancient Rome and the antebellum South.


----------



## ClipBitch (Dec 22, 2021)

It's pretty crazy how drastically his popularity has fizzled out. His show used to have so many callers that he had to disappoint many of them, even the donators, so he could end the show at a reasonable time. Other times he would do lightning rounds (which were usually pretty fun) to try and blast through them. There used to be so many 'goldstar callers' that you could count on 2-6 fan favorites showing up every episode.

Now there's nothing.


----------



## endangeredspecies (Jan 3, 2022)

Am i late for the party by pointing out that ER dancing wobbling gunt reminds me alot to upper head part of Jenny Lopez in this video?








						(Deejay Raze-One) South Park "Taco Flavored Kisses" (PG-13) 2013
					

http://www.keepitluxurious.com/http://www.southparkstudios.com/




					www.youtube.com


----------



## instythot (Feb 17, 2022)

Do we need a thread on the new hostilities caused by Ethan Ralph allegedly getting Mr. Deadman fired, or is Mr. Deadman simply too boring to be discussed?


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Feb 17, 2022)

instythot said:


> Do we need a thread on the new hostilities caused by Ethan Ralph allegedly getting Mr. Deadman fired, or is Mr. Deadman simply too boring to be discussed?


I was wondering the same thing. I think Gunt is very proud of this and it’s the first boost he’s felt since before his beatdown in Portugal. It might be the first in a series of life ruination campaigns.


----------



## veri (Feb 17, 2022)

instythot said:


> Do we need a thread on the new hostilities caused by Ethan Ralph allegedly getting Mr. Deadman fired, or is Mr. Deadman simply too boring to be discussed?


yeah probably, i’m sure there’s some times in the past he’s done something like this that can be included too.


----------



## 4outa5 (Jul 5, 2022)

Can we all agree to carry that gunt?


----------

